# steering kit & air cleaner



## aminal (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a Gravely 5665 tractor, I am looking for 1) an remote oil bath air filter, the whole assembly, from carb to filter, 2) the steering kit for said tractor. I am not sure if the steering kit would work on my machine, the number is 38265, S/N 00570601. Thanks for any input.


----------

